# AEC officer and Aircrew Selection



## reganm (13 May 2013)

Hey, can someone tell me what the difference is between the aircrew selection for AEC versus Pilot. Also, what should one expect when going to ACS when applying for AEC Officer???

Thanks
M


----------



## Lysandria (16 May 2013)

Well the Pilot ACS is 5 days long and the AEC is only 2 and are held in Trenton, ON. Both are awesome experiences and you will learn lots through it about yourself and the jobs. There are some great informative threads on here about both processes that you can peruse. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## C-Aitchison (18 May 2013)

reganm said:
			
		

> *Also, what should one expect when going to ACS when applying for AEC Officer???*



I wrote the AEC Aircrew Selection last year, and was unsuccessful. 
We all signed a piece of paper saying we cannot discuss what was on the test. My only advice, the one my RC gave me, is study your Grade 12 level math.


----------



## ouellette9 (23 May 2013)

I did the AEC selection last month and was successful. The best advice I can give you is to study your grade 12 maths. It is 2 days in Trenton, very intense and stressful but one of the greatest experience I've done. Pilot's selection is 5 days and they do a flight simulator wich we didn't do. Well, a bit different than pilot's selection.


----------



## ouellette9 (24 May 2013)

Grade 12 maths are algebra, mental calculus and basic maths.


----------



## Lysandria (24 May 2013)

Just google math reviews and GED math practice exams and go from there. Don't over think it or stress out. You will do great!


----------



## Duckman54 (24 May 2013)

Just did both Pilot and AEC in Trenton in one fun-filled week. Passed both, good times!   As stated, no specifics, just show up well rested and be sharp!  Never hurts to "dress for success" as confidence and feeling well-prepared are always good. Nothing specific you can study for. They're looking for inherent skill and aptitude for future tasks here... not how well you can fly or direct traffic.  In our group they put everyone through both Pilot and AEC tests. It's challenging, but you'll enjoy it! Some passed both, most passed one or the other, and a few passed neither.  Our group had 6/14 pass pilot, some with prior flight experience, some without. 

Enjoy the trip on their dime. Accomodations are great, food is surprisingly good for an 'army base', people there are friendly and instructors are awesome. 

I think others will agree that 'Personal prep' will do you much better than 'Math prep'. Stay fit, eat well, be rested. When I was just there I was up early every day and went for a run and shower before breakfast (for me it sharpens the mind)...  then back to your room, dress up sharp and go rock it!  

Above all, DON'T STRESS!!  It's hard, but super-fun... kinda like a really good workout or a long hike, how you feel like a million bucks afterwards. Go do your best and you'll soon find out if this might be for you, or maybe not...  Just ENJOY!!

'Greg.


----------



## reganm (5 Jun 2013)

Duckman54 said:
			
		

> Just did both Pilot and AEC in Trenton in one fun-filled week. Passed both, good times!   As stated, no specifics, just show up well rested and be sharp!  Never hurts to "dress for success" as confidence and feeling well-prepared are always good. Nothing specific you can study for. They're looking for inherent skill and aptitude for future tasks here... not how well you can fly or direct traffic.  In our group they put everyone through both Pilot and AEC tests. It's challenging, but you'll enjoy it! Some passed both, most passed one or the other, and a few passed neither.  Our group had 6/14 pass pilot, some with prior flight experience, some without.
> 
> Enjoy the trip on their dime. Accomodations are great, food is surprisingly good for an 'army base', people there are friendly and instructors are awesome.
> 
> ...



How would you rate the difficulty of the AEC portion??? And what was the pass rate for the AEC portion???

M


----------



## Duckman54 (6 Jun 2013)

Think others would agree that we are bound not to say any more than myself and others have already.

It will be challenging, that's the point.  I'm sorry, I actually don't know the pass rate for AEC in my group. As stated, some passed both, most passed one or the other.

I know of one guy who was really bummed he didn't pass Pilot, but after presentation by some Air Traffic guys, he was really pumped about passing for AEC. He simply didn't know much about AEC, and the more he learned, the more excited he was about it. Conversely, another bright fella didn't pass AEC, but did pass Pilot.  

The testing for the 2 trades is simply different... one's not harder than the other. They are unique, and geared towards what they're looking for. My BEST advice is:  Don't stress...  Go in rested, have fun and do your best.  

Digging for specifics won't really help you. Honest. Can't repeat that enough, in many threads on these forums...


----------



## reganm (22 Jun 2013)

Thanks to everyone for their input. Just got back from Trenton and I passed AEC selection. Interesting tests to say the least, but I did enjoy my experience immensely. Cheers
M


----------



## lyndsay (23 Jun 2013)

Congrats  :nod:


----------



## ATCO (23 Jun 2013)

Congrats!

AEC officer is a little known trade. It is extremely challenging, both in the learning phase and the operational phase. I was on the ATC side (my nick gives it away lol) for over 20 years, including as an instructor in 2007-2009 and I don't regret any moment of it. You should enjoy it as well  ;D

ATCO


----------



## Duckman54 (23 Jun 2013)

NOW do you believe us (and all the others who posted similar advice prior to this specific thread) when you were told that "... there's nothing specific you can really study for" ??  Lol!

Well done! Glad you had fun.  And now you wait...


----------



## mrm1987 (2 Jul 2013)

I'm not sure if anyone will know this or not, but I have applied for AEC officer and it closes on July 25. I am waiting to have my medical and interview which should be within the next two weeks hopefully. Will there be time for me to attend AEC selection in Trenton, or am I out of luck when it comes to this job? July 25 is soon and I really wanted to get into AEC but I don't know if there will be enough time to complete all required testing and such.


----------



## Lysandria (2 Jul 2013)

I haven't heard that the trade closes on the 25th of July, but that is the date for next round of DEO selections for the trade. 

As for whether you will have enough time, its really hard to say as it is situational but it generally takes a few weeks to get all that accomplished. I, personally, had to wait for just over 6 weeks to get my medical file cleared after ACS in Trenton and to be merit listed even though I passed everything with no abnormalities or difficulties. 

Only piece of advice I can offer is to just get everything done promptly as each step comes up and to do it to the best of your abilities. That is the best that you can do at this point and only thing you have an real influence on. Other people might have more to add to this though.

Best of luck!


----------



## mrm1987 (2 Jul 2013)

Thanks for your response. I guess that's the best advice, to just take everything as it comes. I will try not to worry too much about timelines and dates, since I know this process can take a while!


----------

